# OEM Bowtie Center Cap dimensions?



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Does anyone know the outer and inner dimensions in mm (millimeters) of the bowtie wheel center caps found on the 18 inch Gen 2 RS wheels?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> Does anyone know the outer and inner dimensions in mm (millimeters) of the bowtie wheel center caps found on the 18 inch Gen 2 RS wheels?


It looks like 46mm. The battery was dead in my digital caliper, but you can still read the scale. Sorry about all the sawdust.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> It looks like 46mm. The battery was dead in my digital caliper, but you can still read the scale. Sorry about all the sawdust.
> 
> View attachment 258201
> View attachment 258209
> ...


Thanks so much for that data. What would you guess is the outer diameter of the cap? Perhaps 48mm?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe. Why, do you want to put a sticker on it?

I won't be going back to my garage for a while. If I remember, I will try and measure it then.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Maybe. Why, do you want to put a sticker on it?
> 
> I won't be going back to my garage for a while. If I remember, I will try and measure it then.


Yes, I'm looking around for either stickers or black caps with the silver bowtie. Don't worry about having to go out into the garage again. I appreciate you measuring what you already did and that should be enough.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> Yes, I'm looking around for either stickers or black caps with the silver bowtie. Don't worry about having to go out into the garage again. I appreciate you measuring what you already did and that should be enough.


Well, I went back today and although it seems I have misplaced my caliper, I had an ok metric ruler. I started at 10cm. It looks to me to be 52mm.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Well, I went back today and although it seems I have misplaced my caliper, I had an ok metric ruler. I started at 10cm. It looks to me to be 52mm.
> 
> View attachment 258994


Awesome and good to know! Thanks again. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> Awesome and good to know! Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Glad to be of help.


----------

